# Set áo thun dành cho mẹ ngắn tay phối chân váy yếm đũi sành điệu (40kg - 52kg)



## bbnet

*Set áo thun chân váy yếm sành điệu dàng cho mẹ*
Một set đồ mới mà mẹ và bé có thể diện chung với nhau. Kiểu dáng áo thun kết hợp cùng chân váy yếm mang lại một dáng vẻ xinh xắn mà lại không kém phần sành điệu của set đồ này. Đảm bảo mẹ và bé sẽ thật tươi tắn khi cùng nhau diện set đồ này đấy ạ. Mẫu đồ này còn có size cho bé nữa, mẹ chọn size chọn màu liền cho mẹ và bé mẹ nhé.


























*THÔNG TIN SẢN PHẨM*
Tên sản phẩm Set Áo Thun Dành Cho Mẹ Ngắn Tay Phối Chân Váy Yếm Đũi Sành Điệu (40kg - 52kg)Mã sản phẩm311788Màu sắc           
1 - Màu đỏ
2 - Màu đen
           3 - Màu hồng
           Mô tảÁo tay ngắn, chân váy dạng yếm có dây rút ngay eo, có túi,  yếm có khóa thu ngắn hoặc dàiChất liệu Áo vải thun cotton, quần đũi thun co giản nhẹSize Quần áoS, M, LSize Babi           
30, 31, 32
           TuổiDành cho MẹCân nặngTừ 40kg đến 52kgXuất xứViệt Nam


----------

